
Firefox Mobile Coming To ARMv6 based handsets - twapi
http://browserfame.com/474/firefox-android-armv6-handset
======
morsch
I've got an ARMv6 device (ZTE Blade), and lots of stuff isn't available for
it. I've stopped looking for games, the good ones are almost universally not
available for my phone. I knew I was getting an entry-level phone when I got
it and many apps would be slow, but I wasn't aware the app ecosytem was
fragmented in that manner.

I'm not really complaining, though, I'm sure most of the stuff that's not
available is not available for a reason: if it were compiled for ARMv6, it'd
probably run like a dog, and I wouldn't derive much pleasure from it anyway.

~~~
gcp
I'm slightly surprised so much stuff doesn't work on your phone.

The Firefox issues were quite deep:

a) JIT code generation needed to be disabled b) their custom linker didn't
respect mmap alignment on 16K boundaries, which is required for the specific
cache system of ARMv6 c) their custom ELF relocation compressor had a similar
alignment bug

These are not problems that "normal" applications should run into.

~~~
morsch
Well, it's mostly games and other media apps. And I may have overstated my
case based on too little/skewed data: many of the games _I_ was interested in
were not supported.

Looking at the 24 top-selling games in the Android store, 14 work, the
following 10 don't: Osmos HD[1], Minecraft, The Lost Cities, GTA, Asphalt 6,
Sonic 4, Jelly Defenders, Modern Warface, Reckless Racing 2 and World of Goo.

[1] works on other phones and not just tablets despite the HD label

~~~
gcp
The issue there is probably VFP support required by some 3D engines.

See for example: [http://forum.unity3d.com/threads/73598-Before-you-buy-
Androi...](http://forum.unity3d.com/threads/73598-Before-you-buy-Android-for-
Unity-ARMv6-and-what-you-should-know).

